# Stanley #921 Hand Brace Restoration



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

An avid plane restorer and user came across a vintage hand brace.
It's in fair condition but does need some tlc. Everything feels tight and no binding and the wood is in excellent shape. It's a Stanley #921-10 with four patent dates. The plating is about 50% gone or less with some very ugly rust lifting some additional plating off.

The jaw spring is broke near one of the jaws but does not seem to affect the operation of the jaw...does that part still exist at a good price..?

Came across this link...sorry it is another forum..but either way provides some good tutorials on clean ups and usage...
http://lumberjocks.com/Brit/blog/25110

Plan on taken off the original finish on the metal and maing a good user out of it.


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

This will be an interesting project to watch as I have a very similar brace that was my Grandfathers. It's not in as good of shape as yours but I'll be interested in your methods so I can use them on mine. Where are the numbers located? Thanks.


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

The patent dates where located behind the ratchet housing, and the spring may not be broken just carefully reshaped to fit like the other side. Maybe somebody who has one or knows will clue me in. 
Patent Date:
Oct 14 02
Apr 26 04
Feb 27 06
June 5 06


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

Ok on my way..everything is working smooth in the ratchet area.

So if it's not broke don't fix it.

Used 1500 wet dry sand paper, small wire wheel attached to a Dremel like rotary tool proceeded to take the rust spots of trying to keep as much of the original nickel plating.

Next comes the Head and the Sweep handle, sanding off what is left of the old finish.
Am debating on what to use on the wood, OB shine Juice, Waterlox or a
wipe on poly..:huh:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Good progress. You could use Tru-Oil for the finish. Nice hard film when cured.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2003979/9201/Tru-Oil-Gun-Stock-Finish-8-oz.aspx

Wipe on, cures overnight then apply the next coat.


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

That's turning into a nice looking old brace. Good job, can't wait to see it back together and back in service. :thumbsup:


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

Well after debating on what finish to use, went looking around my area for True oil. Bass Pro, another gun store and even a specialty woodworking store, everyone was out of stock...:blink:
So I opted with wipe on poly but just one coat. Had sanded all the wood with 1500 sand paper prior to the finish. Heard that sanding Cocobolo wood give off a fragrance when sanded, it was almost over whelming, wrong..neighbor had clothes in the dryer..:smile:
Anyways here are some pics on how it turned out..


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

Came out great, very pretty wood.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow it looks really good! :thumbsup:
I just recently cleaned up a Pexto No 8212 Samson that looks exactly like yours except not as shinny. :smile:
I took it all apart about 30 years ago and I forgot all about the loose ball bearings inside. So when I took it apart this time around, I had bearings all over the place and used a large speaker magnet to retrieve them all. I thought I had them all picked up and put back, but the other day I dropped the magnet and when I picked it up there was another ball bearing stuck to it. I don’t know how many there are supposed to be, but I’m not taking it apart to count them LOL.


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks for the nice replies,
Was real happy on how it turned out, I may try another one down the road.
Any nice woodworking shop should be equipped with at least two Hand Braces...right..?


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

acowboy said:


> Any nice woodworking shop should be equipped with at least two Hand Braces...right..?


 
Well, for once I'm good to go then with the braces, I've got an old Stanley and a Buck Rogers. :yes:


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

Nice, would like to see that Buck Rogers...bet it is sweet..also that Stanley too.

Working on a plane right now, #6 Type 10, but that is another thread.


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

acowboy said:


> Nice, would like to see that Buck Rogers...bet it is sweet..also that Stanley too.
> 
> Working on a plane right now, #6 Type 10, but that is another thread.


No problem, here's the Millers Falls Buck Rogers.....










Will have to dig one up of my Stanley or take a picture of it in the morning.......looking forward to seeing your No.6 too.


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

Wow that one nice looking brace, bet the original owner couldn't wait to show that one off, and use it.


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

Yep, they are sharp......sure would like to have one of the planes! :yes:


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

You bet on that one, even the egg beater drill #104 is unique with the enclosed gears.


----------

